# convertible mittens/glittens



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

So, what's a knitter to do when it's 100+ degrees in July? Why, make mittens, of course!  (It actually makes much more sense than you might think at first. Who wants a big pile of yarn in their lap in this suffocating heat? )

_Anyway..._ these convertible mittens were a lot of fun to make. The mitten top is secured with a button on the wrist when in the open position. I almost can't wait for it to get cold enough here for me to wear them. (I said _almost_...)

The pattern is available online for free here: Fingerless Gloves and Glittens

The yarn I used is Yarn Bee _Snowflake Wool Blend_ in color "Vintage" that I got at Hobby Lobby.


----------



## new knitter (Mar 19, 2011)

Tammy, 
Just love them, i wish i can make something like them


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

For some reason, that website isn't opening right now. I like the pattern, so I'll be checking back later on.

They are lovely mittens! Thanks for sharing them with us.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

The site is up and working and there are so many neat items out there - click along the right hand side and you'll find all kinds of goodies...thanks for sharing!


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Very lovely...nice color you choose...


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

Thanks for the link! Nice mittens


----------



## AvonelleRed (Jun 29, 2011)

I think those are awesome! Can't wait until I am experienced enough to try something like that.

Well done!


----------



## Colorado knits (Jul 6, 2011)

You did a great job. 

Ha, I think this group overpowered the URL. I will look it up later. 

I want to make a pair of fingerless gloves or mittens, preferably gloves, for a Christmas gift. I started a pair of fingerless mittens with the flap several months ago and had a bunch of messy stitches, so I tore it out.

I made a Baby Surprise Jacket from that yarn, different color. It knitted up nicely.


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

Colorado knits said:


> You did a great job.
> 
> Ha, I think this group overpowered the URL. I will look it up later.
> 
> ...


I agree that the yarn was pleasant to work with. As a general rule, I can't wear wool (which is _so_ sad and frustrating) but I think I may be able to get away with this yarn. It has a nice soft hand. I forgot to mention in my original post that it is a #3 (light worsted or DK) so the project worked up fairly quickly on US size 5 needles.

The pattern that I used can be done as a simple hobo style fingerless glove by omitting the mitten "cap" and working a half thumb instead of the full thumb. I'll probably be making myself a pair of those, too, in the not-too-distant future.


----------



## deemail (Jan 25, 2011)

thanks tammy...someone this morning suggested these as gifts for teens who can't live without texting, even in winter, so the pattern was well timed....


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

deemail said:


> thanks tammy...someone this morning suggested these as gifts for teens who can't live without texting, even in winter, so the pattern was well timed....


Ooohhhhh... You might want to make the half-thumb version for that!


----------



## deemail (Jan 25, 2011)

you're right, i didn't even register that the thumb was whole... maybe these will save those teenage joints for a few more years... they have no idea what they're doing to themselves... why don't they knit to wreck their joints, like sensible people....teehee....


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

AvonelleRed said:


> I think those are awesome! Can't wait until I am experienced enough to try something like that.
> 
> Well done!


Red, you do not need to be very experienced to tackle mittens - _any_ mittens, even these. If you can knit and purl, read a pattern, like playing with yarn, you can do them. My only advice would be to do them in a lighter shade and a solid colour. It's impossible to actually SEE your stitches in a dark, multi-hued yarn. If you can't see the stitches, you just asking for unseen mistakes and frustration.

For myself, much as I want that pattern, I am - for whatever reason - still unable to open that link. I can bounce all over the web, but on that link alone I get,"Internet Explorer cannot display the webpage"!!! 

Is it possible for one of you - who has been able to get the pattern - to send me it?

Thanks.


----------



## deemail (Jan 25, 2011)

just sent it .... love the multi-colored versions... there is no way to send pix via PM so save one tammy's from early in the thread... you could probably cut and paste it into your knitting pattern folder with the pattern...


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

These 'glittens' are now very high on my 'to do' list. It's still too warm to put them on, but - if I start them soon - they should be ready for September's cooler days. 

Thank you!


----------



## barb1957 (Feb 17, 2011)

Hello ladies. It's 6:30 a.m. and have been trying to get pattern for the last 20 minutes to no success. could one of you please send it to me. I would appreciate it. OK that being asked for, I have 2 ?'s I would like to make my DH a pair, he has very large hands what size would you recommened and the needle size. We do alot of fishing in the fall and winter and he fingers get cold easily . Thought he might be able to wear these to cover the ends when they are not needed. Thanks for your help.


----------



## ChefDebbie (May 17, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> For some reason, that website isn't opening right now. I like the pattern, so I'll be checking back later on.
> 
> They are lovely mittens! Thanks for sharing them with us.


I can't get it to open, either. Love the "glittens" and was just looking at that yarn last week. So pretty!


----------



## atidysum (Mar 30, 2011)

I cannot get to that website. Any suggestions?


----------



## adele02155 (Jan 26, 2011)

Very nice, love the yarn/colors.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

I'm another one that can't bring up the web site.


----------



## sharonlee (Feb 13, 2011)

nice job. I like the way you have the fingers covered adds
extra warmth


----------



## mariel (Apr 25, 2011)

Hi,
Love this pattern, however cannot seem to get to site and print. Please send me the pattern or if it is for sale tell me where I can purchase it.
Thank,
[email protected]


----------



## PGane (Apr 29, 2011)

Nice job - one of these days I'll tackle those fingers!!


----------



## lvchocl8nknitting (Mar 3, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> For some reason, that website isn't opening right now. I like the pattern, so I'll be checking back later on.
> 
> They are lovely mittens! Thanks for sharing them with us.


The directions are on a blog; not an actual download, but here is a Word file where I cut and pasted. Hope it works for you; you are so helpful to all!


----------



## barb1957 (Feb 17, 2011)

Hi chef debbie I finally got on if you cann't get it pm me your e-mail and I will send it to you barb


----------



## ChefDebbie (May 17, 2011)

Yep! I got on too! Maybe the blogger was working on it and it was down. I must say that your glittens look so much better than the ones pictured in the blog!


----------



## ChefDebbie (May 17, 2011)

Sorry...that was Tammy's post!
Great job, Tammy!


----------



## Nanny26 (Mar 7, 2011)

I am so darned impressed here, you are so talented. Your making me so jealous, these are beautiful...love your colors!


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

just love them


----------



## Topsy (May 7, 2011)

Thanks, Tammy K., for sharing the pictures and the pattern source. They look very beautiful and functional.


----------



## Topsy (May 7, 2011)

Thanks, Tammy K., for sharing the pictures and the pattern source. They look very beautiful and functional.

Oops, it's about 11am here and I can't get on the website either. I'll try later.


----------



## bjelam1969 (Feb 15, 2011)

lvchocl8nknitting said:


> Jessica-Jean said:
> 
> 
> > For some reason, that website isn't opening right now. I like the pattern, so I'll be checking back later on.
> ...


Thanks so much....this did work and the gloves are so neat.


----------



## flginny (Feb 6, 2011)

I can't get into the site, either. In fact, I tried unsuccessfully last night to get into the allfree site.

I think these 'glittens are perfect for Christmas stocking stuffers, so I'll just have to keep trying.

First, I got a blank screen, and the bar at the top said "connecting"; now I get a message on the screen, "internal server error."

Virginia


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

Those are really cute. Love the yarn. You did a great job. Very functional too.


----------



## bjelam1969 (Feb 15, 2011)

flginny said:


> I can't get into the site, either. In fact, I tried unsuccessfully last night to get into the allfree site.
> 
> I think these 'glittens are perfect for Christmas stocking stuffers, so I'll just have to keep trying.
> 
> ...


See above post for Word download....it works great.


----------



## debdobalina (Apr 21, 2011)

I've always wondered how difficult it would be to make these. You did such a great job.


----------



## Schatzie (May 5, 2011)

deemail or Jessica-Jean - I also cannot get the site to come up. Sure would appreciated the pattern to be sent to me too. Thank you.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Those are great, I'm going to make a pair, and love the yarn, I've used that in a baby sweater, the pink though.


----------



## Schatzie (May 5, 2011)

Word download?????? Help, I'm not as good at this as ya'll are.


----------



## flginny (Feb 6, 2011)

Schatzie said:


> Word download?????? Help, I'm not as good at this as ya'll are.


bjelam, I know how to copy and paste into Word; my problem is that I can't open the site at all.

Schatzie, I'm pretty sure that what was meant by "word download" is this.

Open a file in Word. Open the site to the pattern. Decide what you want to save from the page. Highlight the text that you want. (Do this by placing your mouse cursor at the beginning of the desired text. Hold the left mouse button down while you drag the mouse over the desired text. The text will change color or a background color will let you know that you have been successful.)

Place the cursor over any part of the highlighted text. Right click. A window will open; click on Copy.

Now go back to your Word file. Now Paste the copied text.

Go back to the pattern page online and right click on the picture. Click on Copy image. Go back to the Word file and paste the picture into it. You can get as many pictures and charts as you want, but, of course, you can only copy one thing at at time.

This is work. I love it when I can just download a PDF file and save or print it instead of going back and forth. I always LOOK for a PDF, but not all patterns have them. However, sometimes you are offered a Printable file. Sometimes that turns out to be a PDF file, but even if it doesn't, it is easier to copy and paste than the original page.

Virginia


----------



## Nonan (Mar 27, 2011)

After 3 tries, I was able to open the site. I guess it just takes patience and persistence.


----------



## Bundle (Mar 27, 2011)

Tammy, I love the yarn you chose for your glittens - just perfect. Thank you so much for sharing the pattern with us.


----------



## deemail (Jan 25, 2011)

Schatzie said:


> Word download?????? Help, I'm not as good at this as ya'll are.


find lvchocl8nknitting comment, page 2, from above with the little blue word 'Download' on the bottom of the msg.... click on blue word and it will open up a word copy for you.... let us know if you still can't get that...


----------



## lvchocl8nknitting (Mar 3, 2011)

Schatzie said:


> Word download?????? Help, I'm not as good at this as ya'll are.


just click the word "download" in the post and the file should open.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Thank you for doing the pattern, love it. 

Cant wait to start.


----------



## jqgrammy9 (Mar 21, 2011)

Thanks for the pattern, I have printed it out.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

I have a pair just like them.. I love them... so versatile.. you did a beautiful job...


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

LOVE THEM!! I requested a pair of these to be purchased for me as a gift several years ago and I love them. This was before texting and the kids thought they were wierd. Now, everyone wants them. Yours are great. 

I can't get site open either, but will download pattern and hope I can get into site later to see what else they have. Thanks.....


----------



## spiritwalker (Jun 15, 2011)

Interesting pattern. I will have to check it out. I love the yarn
the colors are great.


----------



## beejay (May 27, 2011)

It is nearly 3P.M.and i still can't access the mitten/glitten web site or the blog.Would sure like to have the pattern if anyone can help.


----------



## bettyboop (Feb 10, 2011)

Please try again. It just opened for me.
bettyboop


----------



## wordpaintervs (Feb 5, 2011)

I love those two in one gloves. I'm going to make some for Christmas. Thanks a million.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

For those still trying to get the pattern for the glittens, it's on page 2 of this topic thread. It's a download. lvchocl8nknitting posted it.


----------



## dorisgene (Mar 30, 2011)

I have it as pdf if any one wants to PM me...


----------



## beejay (May 27, 2011)

Oh,happy dsay the web site just opened and I printed off a copy for me and one for a friend.


----------



## mariel (Apr 25, 2011)

Hi Tammy,
I love the pattern and have been trying all day to print a copy. No luck!!. Is it possible for you to send me a printable copy?

Thanks, Mariel in CT


----------



## granny1 (Feb 14, 2011)

I love those! My fingers are always cold, but I hate mittens as their too clumsy. I think these might do the trick.


----------



## raelkcol (Feb 5, 2011)

I really like them.


----------



## deemail (Jan 25, 2011)

beejay said:


> It is nearly 3P.M.and i still can't access the mitten/glitten web site or the blog.Would sure like to have the pattern if anyone can help.


download on the blue link on page 2.....


----------



## beejay (May 27, 2011)

Thank you for the help but the web site link opened about 4 P.M. and I was able to print off a couple of copies.


----------



## redhook (Feb 14, 2011)

Thank you for the link. I was thinking about making a pair, this pattern looks like it will do vary nicely.


----------



## lochsmom (Apr 14, 2011)

I made several pairs of these as Christmas gifts last year for people aged 25 - 50. They were a big hit. I used my favorite glove pattern (J.Crew) for the cuff, thumb and half-fingers, then found a pattern for the flip-top.


----------



## beejay (May 27, 2011)

For those still having trouble accessing this pattern it is readily accessible by typing in mittens/glittens on the search line. It is on the first page under "dawn knits mittens/glittens."


----------



## MaryE. (Feb 16, 2011)

TammyK, nice mittens/glittens. Thanks for posting the photo of your great looking mittens and the link to the pattern. Yours turned out really nicely and I love the yarn. I see I'll have to make a trip to Hobby Lobby to look for some yarn. The only problem is going to be to convince myself to knit mittens when the temperature is 104+ outside. Yeh, they'll be done come cold weather, but ...


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

MaryE. said:


> TammyK, nice mittens/glittens. Thanks for posting the photo of your great looking mittens and the link to the pattern. Yours turned out really nicely and I love the yarn. I see I'll have to make a trip to Hobby Lobby to look for some yarn. The only problem is going to be to convince myself to knit mittens when the temperature is 104+ outside. Yeh, they'll be done come cold weather, but ...


Since the only other project I had on the go at the time was a half-finished baby afghan, it was not hard for me to decide to do mittens! No way I wanted that afghan lying in my lap in this weather! :lol:


----------



## Carlyta (Mar 23, 2011)

Very nice, like the color of the yarn.


----------



## Judy in oz (Jun 19, 2011)

Thank you so much for the fingerless glove pattern...just what I need for two grandaughters!!!! judy in oz


----------



## Tipper (Jul 20, 2011)

Those are so neat! I can't wait until I am knowledgable enough to attempt it. 

Tipper


----------



## aunt lee (Jun 23, 2011)

very nice, they have been among my 100 items to do list.lol. You did a good job


----------



## RMT (Jun 27, 2011)

So nice! You did a great job and thanks for the link


----------



## need2know (Jan 22, 2011)

love the mittens, nice work!!!

Tried to get the pattern, all I get is a blank page.


----------



## swtpeapati (May 20, 2011)

These glittens are great!!! Thank you for sharing!!!


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

lvchocl8nknitting said:


> Jessica-Jean said:
> 
> 
> > For some reason, that website isn't opening right now. I like the pattern, so I'll be checking back later on.
> ...


I wish I had read through the thread further and found your download link. I did manage to get onto the site and save the pattern but saving it was a real problem.
I love glittens (didn't know they were called that until I read it on this site) and have been buying them for several years at great expense. I find them great for playground duty at school- I don't have to take the whole glove off when doing up zips and buutons for the little children who can't do them themselves.


----------



## Shirley123 (Apr 8, 2011)

I managed to open the site here in England but I am 2 days late at reading the site.There was also a reference to a Tardis from the Dr.Who programme and I know a boy who would love a woolly Tardis.I already have the dalek pattern.


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

I cannot get them either someone PLEASE send the pattern


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

lochsmom said:


> I made several pairs of these as Christmas gifts last year for people aged 25 - 50. They were a big hit. I used my favorite glove pattern (J.Crew) for the cuff, thumb and half-fingers, then found a pattern for the flip-top.[/quoWhat does the J. Crew pattern look like?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Thanks TammyK . I am going to make some of these!!! I have the yarn for them now.


----------



## bettyboop (Feb 10, 2011)

I am curious, what do they look like?


----------



## dorisgene (Mar 30, 2011)

Nice pictures on page one of this strand:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-20976-1.html


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

I finally got to wear these today!  My hands were nice and toasty!


----------



## alucalind (Jan 26, 2011)

Great glittens!? Lovely color and perfect for walking the dog. Every time I go to give him a treat, I have to take my glove off, 'cause I can't get the little treats in my hand with it on! I'll be adding this to my list of things to make for myself!


----------



## bettyboop (Feb 10, 2011)

Thank you.


----------



## silent2night63 (Jul 13, 2012)

Thanks for sharing with me. These mittens are lovely.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Those are beautiful, Tammy! Love the yarn you chose.


----------

